# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  "Familja Moderne"

## Eldea

Tung te gjitheve.
E kam linkun e msn grupit Familja Moderne dhe nuk dita se ku eshte vendi i sakte ta postoj ate, vendosa ketu, shpresoj se nuk do te tingelloj i kote.
Gjithashtu kisha pasur deshire ti degjoj mendimet e juaja per kete serial.

Ja linku:
www.familjamoderne.tk apo http://groups.msn.com/FamiljaModerne

----------


## Ermelita

Pershendetje ty , une e pelqej shume  kete serial  dhe e pres te dielen me padurim qe ta shikoj se me ben te lirohem nje qike nga montonia edhe te qesh me lote me ngjarjet qe ata paraqesin e qe fatkqesisht jane nje relaitet .
 Ne rregull , mendoj se e ke vendosur linkun dhe temen ne vensin e duhur .

----------


## Eldea

Pajtohem edhe une me juve. Me pelqen shume ky serial dhe gjithashtu jam duke e pritur me pa durim te dielen qe ti shiqoj dy seriale per nje here sic kane thene edhe vete ne RTK, shpresoj se do tia bejne ashtu, sepse pasi qe u vra vllau i Ramush Haradinajt nuk i dhane te dielen e kaluar ato dy epizoda te cilat shpresoj do i japin te dielen e ardhshme.
FLM

----------


## Davius

Esshte nje serial teper i mire, me pare cdo here e shihja por tash me qenese nuk e qet direkt RTK-ne nuk e shoh por kam ndjekur shume seriale dhe i njoh te gjithe ato aktore qe marin pjese aty dhe te them te drejten eshte nje serial teper i qelluar...nje serial qe tregon jeten e nje familje tipike prishtinase...

Me pelqen Mentor Fetiu apo Korabi (Kulleri hahaha), me duket ne personazh teper interesant dhe teper e pelqej dhe mendoj se ka talente te arije shume si aktore...

Mandej edhe Yllka Gashi (Zana), paraqete ne cike kosovare te shkolluar dhe te kullerizuar dhe mendoj se si aktore eshte shume talente...

Ndersa do kisha vecuar edhe Dinin i cili eshte nje ARTIST me plot kuptimin e fjales dhe se meriton sipas meje me shume levdata...

Kam lexaur shume here se ka pasur konflikte interesi ne emer te FAMILJES MODERNE, por asnjehere nuk mesova se kush me te vertete jane ata te cilet ketij seriali mundohen t'i japon ngjyre te zbehte duke ditur popullaritetin qe mbizutron ne popullate...

_Nje thenie per fund nga seriali...
Hej Buqe duku, vij vij Dritë, hahahah_

----------


## Eldea

Haha, edhe Buqja kur kthehet thote Driiiitaaaaa, edhe e mbyll deren  :ngerdheshje:  
Dhe sa i perket per emrin, me sa e di une ka qene para 2 viteve nje emision drejtperdrejte me gjithe stafin e Familjes Moderne, aktoret etj. Edhe pra ate nate e patem perfundu sezonin e pare, ka qene nje emision mjafte i mire, me telefonata, dhe pastaj i kane leshuar edhe xhirimet gjate asaj kohe kur kane bere gabime aktoret, ka qene per mrekulli. Cka desha te them une eshte qe ate nate ka pas telefonuar nje teleshikues dhe i ka pas kritikuar keta per emrin, ai pat thene qe ky emer eshte i perzier me gjuhen serbe dhe nuk duhet te jete Familja por Familia Moderne, mirepo kete gje nuk e argumentuan dhe sic e dijm te gjithe emri i serialit vazhdon te mbetet Familja Moderne dhe mua teper me pelqen dhe nuk mendoj se ka nevoje per ndryshime. Gjithashtu personi tjeter qe ka tentnuar me kahere ta kritikoje kete serial ka qene Aida Baraku, me sa e di une.
Per mendimin tim jane mjafte te mire, edhe pse fillimi i kesaj sezone ka qene paksa i keq, mirepo tani eshte cdo gje ne rregull. E vetmja pengese e cila e ka shkatruar personalitetin e Armond Morines - Ardit eshte Longari i cili mjaft eshte paraqitur dhe gjate tere kohes eshte me shakat e njejta, me mungon teper Ardi i vjeter, me besoni ndoshta dikush se ka vrejtur mirepo ka ndryshuar shume Ardi prejse qysh ka ardh Longari, e kam njefare lloji te arkives te Familjes Moderne ne shtepi, dhe kur e bej dallimin me ato serialet e vjetra jane shume me te mira, po flas per aktrimin e Ardit. Mendimi im eshte ky.

----------


## Davius

> Haha, edhe Buqja kur kthehet thote Driiiitaaaaa, edhe e mbyll deren


Po teper e bukur kjo eshte dhe mandej Zana thote ah erdhi kjo, Buqe te duhet dicka apo ke ardhe te na beshe nervoz hahahaha





> Ardi dhe Longari


Ardin e dua shume eshte nje artist i madh, edhe mua me mungon ai Ardi mocem, ai Ardi kur zihej me Korabin dhe Zanen duke shiquar seriale...

Longari s'me pelqen hic hic, te them realitetin me duket se prania e tij ja humb vleren ketij seriali te mrekullueshem...ka pasur raste qe disa seriale si kam ndjek shkaku i tij ne skene, more si shume kohe ju kushtohet Ardit dhe atoj Longari me te njejtat humore dhe te njejtat gjera...

Nuk e dije se si eshte puna ne realitet por ai me duket mua shume si nje personalitet i artificializuar ne film ai me duket se shihet nga te gjithe se eshte i tepert dhe mendoj se ai nuk e meriton te jete ne film...Ai sipas meje duhet te largohet nga aty...

----------


## Eldea

Me ne fund dikush qe pajtohet me mendimin tim, je i pari me sa duket Davius.
Po e them kete gjate tere kohes kur diskutojm me shoqeri apo bile edhe ne shtepi me familjen time, te gjithe e pelqejn kete aktore, thone qe eshte simpatik, syri im nuk sheh ndonje simpati aty, eshte nje aktor sic the edhe ti vet "artificializuar", gjate tere kohes i njejt dhe i tepert aty, shume i tepert. Edhe une ne te shumten e rasteve nuk e shiqoj me vemendje kur Ardi dhe Longari jane ne skene, eshte e neveritshme per mua. Gjithashtu sic e kam cekur edhe une ne postimin time te parafundit dhe sic e that edhe ju vet Davius, te mungon Ardi i vjeter kur zihej me familjen dhe sidomos Korabin dhe Zanen, mirepo me ai Ardi nuk eshte, pothuaj kjo seri nuk eshte me ajo Familja Moderne e vjeter, mirepo nje seri krejtsisht e re. Krejt varet nga adhuruesit, ne Kosove Longarin e pelqejn shume dhe per kete arsye po qendron ne serial, shpresoj se do ta largojne shume shpejt dhe do te kthehet Ardi i vjeter.

Gjithashtu nje gje e cila me pengon ne kete serial eshte qe se fundmi Zana eshte duke e aktruar nje role te kote me te cilin ne cdo serial eshte duke u dukur e njejt, bajate dhe injoruese.

Korabi ka ndryshuar plotesisht, ne mes te "pozitivisht" dhe "negativisht", pra mire eshte.

Gjyshja perfekt, ska ku behet me mire se ajo, eshte nje aktore qe me bene te qeshi me ze.

Skenderi eshte perfekt me plotekuptimin e fjales.

Te tjeret jane gjithashtu te mire.

----------


## Davius

> Skenderi eshte perfekt me plotekuptimin e fjales.


Skenderi sipas meje paraqet tipin e nje mesuesi klasik dhe nje personi qe nuk ja kthen fjalen mamit ne kete rast gjyshes...me pelqen sepse eshte aq i pafajshem dhe cdo here ja bejne kobin...




> Gjithashtu nje gje e cila me pengon ne kete serial eshte qe se fundmi Zana eshte duke e aktruar nje role te kote me te cilin ne cdo serial eshte duke u dukur e njejt, bajate dhe injoruese..


Une nuk mendoj se Zana eshte e tepert ne kete film, mendoje se ajo eshte nje femert tipike kosvare qe paraqet COOLEREN prishtinase qe shkon me nje te huaj dhe qe i duket shume normale kjo gje...kjo sipas meje paraqet nje pjese teper te bukur te realitetit kosovar dhe sipas meje eshte teper e mire ne film, por tash mendimet jane te ndryshme por hajt te flasim me ndonje regjisor dhe ta hjekin qat Longarin se mire eshte Zana...

PS:
Po cek nje here dicka, kur ish-frajeri i polices,dmth vajzes se madhe te Dinit, e  theret Korabin ne skijim dhe kur ai mbytet duke e prit tere diten para nje parku dhe kur vjen ne fund i poshteruar ne banese...kam qehsur shume atehere...dmth ai e ka genjyer hahaha

----------


## Eldea

> Une nuk mendoj se Zana eshte e tepert ne kete film, mendoje se ajo eshte nje femert tipike kosvare qe paraqet COOLEREN prishtinase qe shkon me nje te huaj dhe qe i duket shume normale kjo gje...kjo sipas meje paraqet nje pjese teper te bukur te realitetit kosovar dhe sipas meje eshte teper e mire ne film, por tash mendimet jane te ndryshme por hajt te flasim me ndonje regjisor dhe ta hjekin qat Longarin se mire eshte Zana...


As une nuk mendoj, mirepo se fundmi eshte duke aktruar sikur e depresionuar edhe ne jeten e perditshme, nuk thashe qe kjo duhet te largohet Zana mebetet qe te jete aty pergjithmone qe nga fillimi, se po te kisha me qene une kunder Zanes atehere me mire mos ta shiqoj kete serial sepse Zana ka qene nga fillimi dhe gjate tere kesaj kohe me ka pelqyer.




> Po cek nje here dicka, kur ish-frajeri i polices,dmth vajzes se madhe te Dinit, e theret Korabin ne skijim dhe kur ai mbytet duke e prit tere diten para nje parku dhe kur vjen ne fund i poshteruar ne banese...kam qehsur shume atehere...dmth ai e ka genjyer hahaha


Po, haha, me pat pelqyer ky episod, une do te kisha pasur deshire ta permendi edhe episodin e fundit me shkrimin gazetaresk per ngritjen e standarteve ku Skenderi i gjori duhet qe ta zbus cdo pjese te tekstit per te mbetur ne marredhenie te mire me anetaret e shtepise, sidomos me Buqen, dhe ne fund ate leter e bene pamuk.

----------


## Davius

> Skenderi i gjori duhet qe ta zbus cdo pjese te tekstit per te mbetur ne marredhenie te mire me anetaret e shtepise, sidomos me Buqen, dhe ne fund ate leter e bene pamuk.



Buqja nje personazh interesant, nje personazh qe paraqet femren e martuar pa dashuri dhe femren qe pasi ka bere afro 10 vite martese fillon te ndjeje se cka don te thote te dashurosh dhe kete e ndjen per Skederin i cili e ka nje grue Zoti te ruajt hahaha, por edhe ajo dmth personaliteti i Buqes me pelqen...ndersa nuk me pelqen ajo se si sillet gruaja e vertet e Skenderit hahaha....

PS:
Kaq per tash Satrik ika ne ligjerata se u be vone  :buzeqeshje:  , komentojme me vone...

----------


## Zana e malit

Nje serial qe vertete merriton te shikohet. Edhe une jam nje nga ato qe e pelqej shume, shume kete serial.

Me se shumti nga aktoret do te vecoja Dinin (Dibran TAhiri-n) dhe gjyshen (Leze Qena)....jane aktore te vjeter, me renome, aktore veteran te estrades Kosovare!...
Jane te mrekullueshem!

Nderkaq subjekti, mesazhin qe e interpreton ky serial eshte ajo qe me se shumti me pelqen, eshte jeta reale e paraqitur ne forme sarkazme, qe dmth:

- martesat e perziera - (Zana)- (kohe moderne-mund te martohesh me cilin te duash)

- korrupcioni, intrigat, dallaveret (Longari me Ardin)

- Gruaja eshte ajo qe jep urdhera ( Alma me Fitimin)- gruaja eshte shtylla e shtepise, nderkaq burri sherben vetem per t'i plotesuar kerkesat e "shtylles", sahere qe ajo i thote "hesht" me te keq, ai e zbaton ne heshtje "heshtjen"...

- Mosrespektimi i vlerave kulturore shqiptare - E folmja e gjuhes shqipe- (Korabi)- i cili flet nje fjale shqip nje fjale anglisht......(Excellent bre njeri...!!!).

- Politika eshte jeta- (Dini)- i preokupuar me "biznesin" e tij, politiken....

- Thashethemet prezente- (Buqja dhe Drita)....


Serial vertete i mire, me mesazhin e drejtuar shqiptareve: *"Ne kemi traditat tona, vlerat tona kulturore te cilat duhet gjithmone ti duam, respektojme dhe zbatojme"*

ZeM

----------


## ademur

> Esshte nje serial teper i mire, me pare cdo here e shihja por tash me qenese nuk e qet direkt RTK-ne nuk e shoh por kam ndjekur shume seriale dhe i njoh te gjithe ato aktore qe marin pjese aty dhe te them te drejten eshte nje serial teper i qelluar...nje serial qe tregon jeten e nje familje tipike prishtinase...
> 
> Me pelqen Mentor Fetiu apo Korabi (Kulleri hahaha), me duket ne personazh teper interesant dhe teper e pelqej dhe mendoj se ka talente te arije shume si aktore...
> 
> Mandej edhe Yllka Gashi (Zana), paraqete ne cike kosovare te shkolluar dhe te kullerizuar dhe mendoj se si aktore eshte shume talente...
> 
> Ndersa do kisha vecuar edhe Dinin i cili eshte nje ARTIST me plot kuptimin e fjales dhe se meriton sipas meje me shume levdata...
> 
> Kam lexaur shume here se ka pasur konflikte interesi ne emer te FAMILJES MODERNE, por asnjehere nuk mesova se kush me te vertete jane ata te cilet ketij seriali mundohen t'i japon ngjyre te zbehte duke ditur popullaritetin qe mbizutron ne popullate...
> ...


Familja Moderne është si filmi "Dinastia" e Keringtonëve,ku secili,secilit i hypë"!
Një seri banale dhe krejtë e pakuptimtë për kohën dhe vendin ku zhvillohet!Flliqti e mënyrës së vet!

Përveq Dibran Tahirit dhe Ahmet Spahiut,të tjerët janë çamçakëza të interpretimit!

gjithnjë sipas peshojës sime!

----------


## Eldea

Tung, kalofsh mire Davius.



> Nje serial qe vertete merriton te shikohet. Edhe une jam nje nga ato qe e pelqej shume, shume kete serial.
> 
> Me se shumti nga aktoret do te vecoja Dinin (Dibran TAhiri-n) dhe gjyshen (Leze Qena)....jane aktore te vjeter, me renome, aktore veteran te estrades Kosovare!...
> Jane te mrekullueshem!
> 
> Nderkaq subjekti, mesazhin qe e interpreton ky serial eshte ajo qe me se shumti me pelqen, eshte jeta reale e paraqitur ne forme sarkazme, qe dmth:
> 
> - martesat e perziera - (Zana)- (kohe moderne-mund te martohesh me cilin te duash)
> 
> ...


Ademur, nuk kam cka shtoj, ja lart e ke per ta qartesuar   :sarkastik:

----------


## viganv

*Familja Moderne,seriali me i popollarizuar ne kosove,eshte shume shume i mire.Aktoret qe me se shumti me pelqejne ne ket serial jane Ardi dhe longari dallavergjinjte e medhenje*

----------


## Davius

> *Aktoret qe me se shumti me pelqejne ne ket serial jane Ardi dhe longari dallavergjinjte e medhenje*


Ke pyetur veten vigan najhere pse te pelqejne keto, bash mua Longari me duket i tepert ne kete serial dhe mendoj se e prish lezetin e filmit...

----------


## viganv

> Ke pyetur veten vigan najhere pse te pelqejne keto, bash mua Longari me duket i tepert ne kete serial dhe mendoj se e prish lezetin e filmit...


Po ta tregoj nje gje te vertete,e gjith kosova gati qe e percjellin Familjen moderne me se shumti ju pelqen Ardi-Longari,nese do pyeti disa kosovare te tregojne   :djall me brire:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Davius

> Po ta tregoj nje gje te vertete,e gjith kosova gati qe e percjellin Familjen moderne me se shumti ju pelqen Ardi-Longari,nese do pyeti disa kosovare te tregojne


Une nuk kuptoj si mund te pelqeheh ato ku tere kohen flasin gjera vend e pa vend dhe asgje te re s'na tregojne, ky longari eshte i tepert aty...

----------


## Eldea

Kot e ke, ai po pelqehet!

----------


## Davius

> Kot e ke, ai po pelqehet!


Por une dua te kuptoj pse pelqehet ky far negativi ne ate film, cka shohin kosovaret te mire tek ai more...

----------


## Eldea

> Por une dua te kuptoj pse pelqehet ky far negativi ne ate film, cka shohin kosovaret te mire tek ai more...


Thjeshte se kane shijen normale, per mendimin tim. Do te behem pak me ofendues por ata nuk mund ti dallojn mire gjerat qe perseriten dhe ju duket interesant kur nje person mbane nje mobil, ka nje personalitet (te kopjuar) sikurse disa aktor te huaj simpatik dhe keta mendojn se ky eshte njeri nder ata bukuroshat dhe simpatikat. Nejse, eshte mendimi dhe e drejta e pelqimit e cdo kujt, por Aida Baraku eshte shume e drejt ne disa raste, e meriton nje cmim per kritikat e saja.

----------

